# Looking to buy...sway back or just high withers ???



## Saskhorse849 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking at buying this 7 year old gelding. However the more I look at him the more I think he is sway back. I know he has extremely high withers so not sure if I am just over analyzing. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Saskhorse849 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is another pic


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks kind of swayed to me. He could use some weight too, so it might not be as bad as it looks right now.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitely a sway back.

At 7 years old, either he has extremely poor conformation, or he was started under saddle very early.

A vet check would be an absolutely must.

Quite frankly, I would pass if I was looking to buy him. He would not suit my needs.

What do you want to do with him?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks a bit swayed to me. look in front of his sacroilliac area, how it dips down. even if he were standing square, I think he'd have some sway. might not be a health issue, but could make saddle fit a problem.


----------



## Saskhorse849 (Aug 12, 2013)

His owners are a vet and a farrier. They said he is fine but he has trouble keeping weight on and not sure why. He hasn't been rode all summer but is very well broke he is a nice easy ride. Basically get on and go that is why I was looking at getting him. New to riding so looking at a horse I can trust.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I would find it disconcerting that the owner is a VET and "doesn't know why" the horse is underweight. I would pass on him but that's just me. Be sure to get him thoroughly better by a neutral vet if you go forward with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> I would find it disconcerting that the owner is a VET and "doesn't know why" the horse is underweight. I would pass on him but that's just me. Be sure to get him thoroughly better by a neutral vet if you go forward with him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed....

Lots of Horse for sale that may be in better condition, definitely a 2nd vet opinion.

.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saskhorse849 said:


> New to riding so looking at a horse I can trust.


Oh sweetie, they _know_ you're a noob so are looking to take advantage of you.

Pass on this horse. If he's truly 7 y/o with a sway that bad already, he's only going to get worse. Add on the fact he's a hard keeper and a VET supposedly can't tell what's wrong with him, and you're looking at a _very_ expensive pasture pet.

It's not nice of people to take advantage of newbies, but you see it all the time. The right horse for you is out there, but it's not this one.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would LOVE a photo of this horse's teeth. I wonder if he is more like 27.....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Elana. The significant sway and being a hard keeper makes me think this is an oldster they're trying to pawn off on someone who just honestly doesn't know any better.


----------



## Saskhorse849 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, what should I be looking for with his teeth? If not for this boy for next horses. I took another pic trying to square him up.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That horse is swayed.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I would definitely pass on this horse. Here is a diagram of how to tell the age of the horse using the teeth:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My bfs 28 year old tb dose not even have a sway... IF he is 7 He will not be ridable for too long. You don't want a horse that will end up like this v


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I would pass!

As in.. run 100mph the other direction. It infuriates me when people can be so horrid to someone trying to enjoy riding and lying like that!

If you are new to riding, do you have a trainer you can take with you? My advice would also be take plenty of pictures, and video and plonk it on here. Everyone has lots of advice and will guide you as best they can.

My second piece of advice would be to get the horse PPEd by a different vet to the one the seller will normally use; a vet will be able to tell you how old the horse is.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at these. These are the years and teeth....

If you can get a photo of the teeth, do so. I bet he is old and if he is not he has issues with lordosis. Though that sway looks like age.. not like genetic lordosis to me.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I agree with everyone. It's hard when you see one you really want but if this horse has health issues your going to be kicking yourself later. 

If the seller is a vet and can't figure out why he is loosing weight it's a deeper issue that will probably only get worse and cost you wayyyy more in the long run. I've heard sooo many horror stories some of the "nicest" people sell problem/crazy horses to new people and its disgusting!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

The vet not being able to figure out why the horse has issues with weight seems shady to me. I'd stay way clear of this horse, I agree with everyone else here. He has a sway beside the fact that he may be much older then what you can trust.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'd pass. The simple fact that the vet doesn't know why the horse is losing weight sends up red flags. That horse is going to cost a crazy amount in feed and even then he might not gain right. It might be something as simple as worms or needing his teeth checked, but then again it might be something serious that's gonna cost a lot in the long run.

The sway back, in my opinion is not as big a deal. If you were just doing light trail ride, then he would probably be ok. But still, unless the horse just had an exceptionally good personality or something, in consideration that your a newbie, I would pass. Keep looking, and find someone that knows horses to help you look.


----------

